# Imagemap-Hover-Infobox



## jackob100 (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich mache momentan eine Landeskarte, realisiert durch imagemap...


```
<area shape="poly" coords="126,137,127,138,127..." href="ABC" onMouseOver="document.karte.src='ABC.gif'" alt="ABC" title="ABC" />

<img src="images/karte.gif" name="karte" width="500" height="344" border="0" alt="" title="" usemap="#karte" />
```
Damit das jeweilige Land beim hover auch hervorgehoben wird, löse ich es so:


```
onMouseOver="document.karte.src='ABC.gif'"
```

Nun möchte ich aber beim hover noch eine Info-Box einblenden!
Wie erreiche ich das am besten mit CSS? JS möchte ich vermeiden...

Wie kann ich den <area> tag mit css ansprechen?

Habe schon mehrere Varianten im web gefunden, aber keine wurde durch den  <area> tag realisiert.

Gruss Jackob


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Februar 2008)

Da area keinen Inhalt haben kann, sehe ich per CSS keinen Weg, da es keine Möglichkeit gibt, das HTML-Element, welches die Infobox beherbergt, über CSS-Selektoren in Verbindung mit dem dazugehörigen area zu Bringen.


----------



## Maik (11. Februar 2008)

Hi,

eine "Infobox" liesse sich mit http://www.walterzorn.de/tooltip/tooltip.htm realisieren, denn wie Sven schon darauf hinwies, hast du mit CSS keinen Zugriff auf das area-Element.


----------

